# This is just for fun... they were so much fun to shoot.. expressions are everything



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 20, 2019)

Great set of fun wildlife expressions. I especially like the chipmunk. My take on the image - "Oh no, not the paparazzi again!" 
I have to confess that I have spent a lot of time laughing at Youtube videos featuring this same theme.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2019)

They're all cute, for sure, but your WB is off.

Which reminds me that Linda has a bunch of photos in which her WB was off, and she has asked me to see if I can fix them.  

So I've got work to do.  

Plus, I just downloaded my vacation photos.  

So I've got work to do.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 20, 2019)

I agree with Designer.   Cute pics.,but I would have under exposed them a little if you can't do any post processing.   If you can, I would try dropping the exposure down a bit or adjust your white balance.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2019)

Designer said:


> They're all cute, for sure, but your WB is off.
> 
> Which reminds me that Linda has a bunch of photos in which her WB was off, and she has asked me to see if I can fix them.
> 
> ...


Thank you i knew something was off.. i am so glad you mentioned this...thanks so much


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2019)

Scott Whaley said:


> I agree with Designer.   Cute pics.,but I would have under exposed them a little if you can't do any post processing.   If you can, I would try dropping the exposure down a bit or adjust your white balance.


thank you... i will try fixing this tomorrow..so glad it was mentioned


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2019)

Let’s remember that the Just for Fun Gallery isn't used for C & C.      She can take it under advisement, but this Gallery doesn’t require a lot of post processing.  

Photo Lady - your shot of the rooster is hilarious!   He looks like he's standing up on his toes while squawking.    I love it!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2019)

terri said:


> Let’s remember that the Just for Fun Gallery isn't used for C & C.      She can take it under advisement, but this Gallery doesn’t require a lot of post processing.
> 
> Photo Lady - your shot of the rooster is hilarious!   He looks like he's standing up on his toes while squawking.    I love it!


thank you... lol he is something ... and always makes me snap away because he is so photogenic... ps.. i do not mind them helping me... i knew something was off but i did not realize what it was...


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2019)

No harm done!   Glad they were helpful.  Just wanted to remind folks that if there's ever a forum here to snap & post in, it's this one.  

Sounds like you had a great time with the camera today, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2019)

terri said:


> No harm done!   Glad they were helpful.  Just wanted to remind folks that if there's ever a forum here to snap & post in, it's this one.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time with the camera today, and that's what it's all about.


It might be better tomorrow... after i fix settings ..thank you !!!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Oct 20, 2019)

terri said:


> Let’s remember that the Just for Fun Gallery isn't used for C & C.      She can take it under advisement, but this Gallery doesn’t require a lot of post processing.
> 
> Photo Lady - your shot of the rooster is hilarious!   He looks like he's standing up on his toes while squawking.    I love it!




I was not trying to be critical of her work.  I was only offering helpful suggestions as she has asked for them in the past.   Her photos have gotten much better in the last couple of months.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 20, 2019)

The rooster _is_ great!


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2019)

Scott Whaley said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s remember that the Just for Fun Gallery isn't used for C & C.      She can take it under advisement, but this Gallery doesn’t require a lot of post processing.
> ...


Don't sweat it.   She took it in stride.  Read the last exchanges up there; it's all good.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice set! I can't decide between 2 and 3.


----------

